# How to wash stubburn stuck poo on quills



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Tangelo came with some amout of poo dried and stuck on his head. I managed to remove some of it with lots of brushing (poor him). But I just realise it's not 100% gone. Is there any tips to unstuck this disgusting crusty poo.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

So far, I've been lucky - no poo on the head; just plenty of dried baby food. I end up doing two things: water & toothbrush or use my fingers. Either way, be prepared for plenty of huffing.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Hmmmm, I would try a warm towel. Just let him burrow underneath a damp and warm towel, and once the towel starts to cool, warm it up again and put it on top of him again, then slowly and lightly rub the towel along his head and back, in the direction of the quills. The warm moisture should help loosen the stuck poop, without you having to scrub or dunk him in a tub of water. ^_^

Can easily do this anywhere, not just in the sink, so he can be calm and just chill. Maybe even while eating some treats.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh believe me I used my fringer nails to try to get some off along with a toothbrush with warm water. I might try the washcloth trick tonight.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It may take some time to get off. I had a rescue that was covered in hardened poop and it took numerous baths to get it off and some of it on her visor is still there.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Did the warm washcloth trick work? I use this method too. It may take several tries though to get most of it off. Depending on where the poo is on his head, you could also try to rub a little aveeno bath wash in the wash cloth and allow that to sit on the spot for a bit. I've had good luck with the aveeno and getting dried green poo off of quills. Thankfully, at least with the last one I had to do this, the poo was stuck in the rump quills. Much easier to deal with than head quills.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I was so buissy I didn,t have the time. My new cage arrived and I needed to go shopping for new hedgie things. I'll try that as soon as I have 5 minutes.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

the warm washcloth worked out finaly. In the mean time, I gave hima little water/oatmeal bath to soothes his dry skin and wash his paw. He's one big dirty hog that goes to the washroom beside his food plate!


----------



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

Awww, I love the new pic of him in your sig  Handsome boy!


----------

